# The Mandalorian



## Inkstars (Jan 30, 2020)

Wow, can't believe there isn't a thread for this gem! I've been watching Star Wars since I was seven, so a television show (I watched Droids and Ewoks) was definitely something to get my attention.

I binged the Mandalorian this month, since I was a little behind on watching stuff and WOW. What a great show. It's probably one of the best things on television, in my opinion. 

Have you seen it? Do you want to if you haven't? Do you like it? If you don't, no worries, I still like you. (Just please don't trash it, thanks!)

I'm on my second watch through. I'd have watched it more but my life is fairly busy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yep, it's great, end of...


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 30, 2020)

I did! And I enjoyed it more than I expected =o I was kind of disappointed after the last star wars movies but the show got me by surprise! Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 1, 2020)

Eugh no. I did not and will not see it. Star wars is past it's prime and is a shell of it's former self. Let it die already.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2020)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Eugh no. I did not and will not see it. Star wars is past it's prime and is a shell of it's former self. Let it die already.


While I'm not arguing about how milked the franchise is, how can you draw that conclusion about something you've never seen?


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> While I'm not arguing about how milked the franchise is, how can you draw that conclusion about something you've never seen?


Because it's a star was movie. The games were good, the movies are not and never will be.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 1, 2020)

Some people just either love star wars or hate it out right as a whole, i'm the second of these two people.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 1, 2020)

My girlfriend inexplicably subscribed to Disney+, so I might get some usage out of it today. How many episodes is the season?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2020)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Star wars is past its prime and is a shell of its former self. Let it die already.


What prime and former self are you referring to?


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 1, 2020)

Stratelier said:


> What prime and former self are you referring to?


Former being long before episode 7 came out and rendered the EU non-canon. Prime being before disney bought LucasArts, it was better off in there hands if you ask me.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 1, 2020)

Disney basically "killed" star wars in a manner of speaking.


----------

